# White specks floating on top of mead



## tradowsk (Jan 15, 2019)

I have 2 one gallon batches of mead that I just transferred to primary at SG 1.020 that seem to both have some white particles floating on top (see images attached)

Both batches are made from the same 5lb jar of raw clover honey, and I used GoFerm and FermO during primary. One batch is traditional (D47 yeast) while the other has the juice of 3 limes (71B yeast).

I thought initially this was beeswax, but I read that that would sink not float. I don't notice any odd smells and the mead tastes bland but not bad.

Any thoughts? Just want to be safe


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 15, 2019)

Where did you read beeswax would sink? A little googling says its density is about 0.96 g/cm^3, which would definitely float.


----------



## tradowsk (Jan 15, 2019)

It was on another forum where someone had asked about using raw honey for mead. But you're right, wax would have a lower density and would then float. I just didn't know if it was wax since it looked somewhat crystalline and not what I would expect to see.


----------



## DJtannin (Jan 23, 2019)

it doesn't look like bacteria...


----------



## Ajmassa (Jan 23, 2019)

This is still in active fermentation at 1.020. Still All kinda of science happening in there with co2 and active yeast and all that. Some of the junk drops. Some floats. Some does both. 
I wouldn’t sweat it. And just reevaluate after fermentation is finished and your racked and more solids have settled out.


----------



## tradowsk (Jan 25, 2019)

Update: everything still looks the same and I'm down to SG 1.002.

So yeah, appears to be some stuff from the raw honey just separating out.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## IvarBlod79 (Oct 6, 2022)

Hey y'all I made some Viking blood mead 19 days ago and now this is what it looks like, should I be worried¿


----------



## VinesnBines (Oct 6, 2022)

The first is yeast residue. I can't tell about the second picture.


----------

